# Scroll saw revival



## Tom O (Jul 30, 2019)

I bought a scrollsaw last year from the used KMS section for 50 bucks the table was missing the hold down clamp that lets it tilt.






I finally got around to making the part it took about 5 hours though using a 1/2” roughing then a 1/2” ball and finished off with a 3/8” ball endmill with a .005 thou step over.






However it wouldn’t tilt very far and was modified as shown below this gives me about 30 degrees and is good enough for me. The other holes were for fixing it to a 3/8” piece of aluminum because the cutter rolls over the edge and down the side and using a ball endmill it travels past the machining level due to its radius.






Now I just need a blade for it.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 31, 2019)

How did you mill (I assume milled) the curved surface on this piece?


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 31, 2019)

That is a very nice tool.  I especially like that you were able to get it with the stand and belt guard.  I have the equivalent offering from Atlas Press.

I made a new lower blade chuck several years ago for the previous owner - after a couple years he was at a point in his life that he wanted to down size his shop a bit, and the saw came to me.  All I have ever cut is SM foam (the long blade, good sized table and deep throat are very nice).  I have enough other gear, that I'm rarely stuck for how to cut something - still this machine adds to the fleet a bit.  I'd like to re-power it (different ratios and a VFD) as it is too fast for most of what I think I would use it for.  I also need a belt guard and proper top blade chuck.

I have not found an official source for blades (I may have one well used original style).  Most of the blades I have are various cut downs of other blades - either due to availability or a certain application.  With the adjust-ability of the top head, and the way the chucks grip - it can handle quite a range of different cutting tools.

I was able to track down some documents for the Atlas saw.  Perhaps they are similar, useful for your saw.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 1, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> How did you mill (I assume milled) the curved surface on this piece?
> 
> View attachment 5674



It was done on the Cnc


----------



## Tom O (Aug 1, 2019)

Chipper5783 said:


> That is a very nice tool.  I especially like that you were able to get it with the stand and belt guard.  I have the equivalent offering from Atlas Press.
> 
> I made a new lower blade chuck several years ago for the previous owner - after a couple years he was at a point in his life that he wanted to down size his shop a bit, and the saw came to me.  All I have ever cut is SM foam (the long blade, good sized table and deep throat are very nice).  I have enough other gear, that I'm rarely stuck for how to cut something - still this machine adds to the fleet a bit.  I'd like to re-power it (different ratios and a VFD) as it is too fast for most of what I think I would use it for.  I also need a belt guard and proper top blade chuck.
> 
> ...



I bought some blades at KMS Tools they have reverse teeth on the bottom of the blade to give a smooth cut instead of tearing it out.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 1, 2019)

I finished off this project by making a new blade plug for it. I used the tape and superglue holding method that works good by the way after wiping the surfaces with acetone.


----------



## PeterT (Aug 3, 2019)

Either the Swiss or German blades are excellent
https://www.woodparts.ca/pegas-scroll-saw-blades.html


----------



## Alexander (Aug 4, 2019)

very cool Tom, good to see you are making some chips with your Haas


----------



## Tom O (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks Alexander, The hard part is trying to model it using  Bobcad and having to learn how their system flows!


----------

